# How to root Samsung Galaxy S II



## thesunlover (Aug 15, 2012)

Mod Type:: Root Method

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hello Everyone! I am new here, Greetings 

I am an experienced Linux administrator, but entirely new in Android. I've got a Samsung cell phone recently. The mode info is:

Samsung Galaxy S II
Model number = GT-I9100
Android version = 2.3.4
Kernel version = 2.6.35.7

Now I want to remove some annoying applications bound into the phone. To do this I'll need root access. My first question: Where can I find the thread for this purpose?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## cdzo72 (Apr 23, 2012)

thesunlover said:


> Mod Type:: Root MethodDifficulty:: DifficultMod Status:: AlphaApply In:: Other (See Description)Requires Root:: YesSource:: Hello Everyone! I am new here, Greetings
> 
> I am an experienced Linux administrator, but entirely new in Android. I've got a Samsung cell phone recently. The mode info is:
> 
> ...


Please search... there are more threads on this that you can count all over the web

Sent from my AOKP M6 TouchPad using TapaTalk 2


----------

